# Happy New Year everyone



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Happy New Years everyone and good luck in 2007.

From Claire, Derek & my darned cat Ashley :x


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Happy new year to all akff members and their familys, i hope we can all look forward to a great 2007 and maybe get a little rain


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

occy said:


> . . . tight lines.


The tightest line I had last fishing trip was when I trolled around a shallow bommie a 1/2 km out to sea and my lure decided it liked it there and wanted to stay. I did eventually get the lure off, but not before I realised that when I was right at the bottom of a wave trough, the rocks were less than a metre under my yak. With some big waves around, that was far too close for comfort and I paddled very fast away from there (as soon as my lure was free). I did not want a biggie to foam across that bommie while I was still playing catch and release with 10 ton of rock.

So, Occy, I will accept your kind thoughts, with the previso that the tight lines are due to biggy fishy not biggy snaggy.

To everyone, including Occy, all the best for the new year.


----------



## fishing mik (Dec 5, 2006)

YEAH CHEERS FELLARS HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERY ONE :wink:


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

http://www.icq.com/img/friendship/stati ... 961_rs.swf

Have a great year everyone


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

Happy New year and Tight Lines for 2007.

Fishing comp for 2007 start tomorrow .... :lol: :lol: :lol:

Victor


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

happy new year.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2006)

HNY 8)


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

All the best for the coming year (already there for some of you) to all AKFF members ( 8) even Occy :wink: ). Thanks to all for a great time in the forum during the past year, long may it coninue & grow.



victor-victor said:


> Fishing comp for 2007 start tomorrow .... :lol: :lol: :lol:


Maybe not....



Davey G said:


> Monthly comp period to run from First Saturday of the Month till Second Sunday of the month. This includes 2 full weekends and one 5 day midweek period, a total of 8 days.?


----------



## wrasseman (Jul 28, 2006)

happy new year...


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Happy new year to the AKFF crew from the WA contingent  
Hope 2007 brings mega PB's for one and all :lol: 
I have been busy on this new year's eve tonight working on my yak and will post a message on my u-beaut "no holes" (in the actual yak anyway, just the rudder) portable fishfinder setup tomorrow hopefully  
I did have to bite the bullet and drill some holes in poor ol Barry Cuda to fit a scotty rod holder unfortunately - there was no other way around it   
"May old aquaintance be forgot for the sake of old lang syne - blah blah blah"

Cheers

Cuda :wink:


----------



## Les Lammers (Nov 9, 2005)

Happy New Year to all you crazy Bastids,

If I were younger I'd move to Oz....and dilute the gene pool. 

Les


----------



## Ironsides (Jul 10, 2006)

All the best.
Have a great year, tight lines and all that.

Ian


----------



## noboat (Oct 24, 2006)

Happy new year everyone and thanks for all your help over 2006.
May 2007 bring you bigger and better fish.


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

Happy new year to one and all. May 2007 bring that PB you've all been dreaming of.

Cheers......Flump


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

All the best everyone! 2007 is going to be the best year yet.
Unfortunately though off to a bad start, just about to head out into a cyclone!
Cheers,
Jake


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

All the best for 07 to all members and visitors to AKFF....


----------

